# ENDED - WIINER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by L J



## Sumi (May 8, 2016)

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:





If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_​


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 8, 2016)

48 + 2= 50....yup they are all here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 8, 2016)

I'm feeling rather patriotic today


----------



## Ferguson K (May 8, 2016)

"BAAAAH-d bless BAH-merica.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 9, 2016)

"I pledge allegiance to the flag..."


----------



## Horselover (May 9, 2016)

so _this _is what they made after they sheared me!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 13, 2016)

The Snozzberries taste like Snozzberries


----------



## APictureofAmerica (May 18, 2016)

"I pledge allegiance to the...._ooooh! tasty!"_


----------



## Southern by choice (May 21, 2016)

STILL is the Greatest Country on Earth!


----------



## Sumi (May 25, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> "BAAAAH-d bless BAH-merica.


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @Ferguson K!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 25, 2016)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (May 25, 2016)

Grats K!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 25, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K (May 25, 2016)

Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

Congrats @Ferguson K


----------

